# Private/Negotiated work



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

We are always busy. And scheduling is always a point of contention with our customers.
My reputation is built on following through what is promised but if things do not go as planned you always include the customer on the turning points right away and discuss a solution that is acceptable.
We are currently back logged till September. 
Have large scale reroof opportunities coming in with long standing existing clients right now and I know we will be pressed to get them done right away.
We have been trying to get another crew up and running without success. The lack of experience in our local labor pool is unbelievable. 
My question: 
1-Would you lie about your schedule to close the deal and get the contract? 
2-Or would you be up front and honest about current back log so you don't risk losing future business?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We are in a similar situation right now. Only this spring we could probably fit a couple of small jobs in as needed, this summer is booked full. Late August early September is what I've been telling people.

We've also been trying to find the right people to add on to the crew(s) seems there is very few around for any of the trades. Unbelievable is a good word to use, it's down right frustrating. We could book more work but we currently do not have the man power to do so. I'm actually half worried about this summer and our obligations. 

I would never lie to them. I've been telling every it will be late August at the soonest. If I can squeeze it in I will but no guaranty. We we have done in the past and still do is offer to send a repair tech out if they are having problems to do some quick temp repairs as needed. If the roof has multiple leaks obviously this may not be the best course of action. It seems we get pretty luck that the roofs are just past their time and have very few problems but the owners want to take care of them before they are too bad.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

Yes, thats a good idea to offer service to help with the bad leaks until roof renovation begins. 
Do you send the service crew out as FreeBee or at a discounted rate?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Most of the time its maybe a 1 hr of labor for a repair guy and maybe up to $100 in material. So I'll eat that cost. Mostly the labor is what we would be eating since the material at some point was billed in to another job ect. 

I've never had a major issue come up where it would have been more then a few hundred dollars. 

I'd have to really think about it, I mean if it was a job that had a great profit margin I'd probably eat it if it wasn't that much, or I'd possibly offer a discounted rate to tide them by.

Most of the time it's worth it in the end, on commercial properties it will almost guarantee future work on other buildings, on a house it could lead to a yearly maintenance contract. 

A lot of our residential low slopes are elderly folks, they love the maintenance contracts. For a X amount of money we will come out once or in most cases twice a year and look over their roof, do small touch ups and clean out drains or gutters. Most of them happen to be in older neighborhoods with lots of trees.

This usually works out good since we do it in late fall early winter when the other work is slowing down due to temps, and in spring before work really picks up. I honestly wish I sold more of them.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

well, I went against everyone in the office and told the customer where we stood on the schedule and they were not happy about it (customer or associates) 
However the customer accepted our schedule and approved all 6 projects. Everyone in the office was shocked. 
I think it was a coin toss. It could have gone either way. we got luck this time.
Everyone still debates the topic back and forth.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

The guy who owns virgin music, airlines, hotels etc... is famous for saying if an opportunity presents its' self say yes then learn how to do it. I say bull crap! If you are busy and you know you are busy say you are busy. Maybe the schedule dates can be changed. It will be a huge mark against you if you say you can do something, then can not deliver.


----------



## thesuarez954 (Aug 12, 2018)

*Experiment more & fail more*

I say Experiment more & fail more in marketing or research, not in service providing like roofing because it may cost you a customer or a law suit possibly

Alex

Clarks Roofing & Solar


----------



## tetondreams (Feb 1, 2019)

Labor shortage sucks. We used to run 15-30 man crews depending on the foreman and now it’s like 5-7 men. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

